# WHOSE RESPONSIBLE THIS??



## Teracat (Sep 21, 2009)

A beautiful story of furry nerdrage overdrive, and its repercussions on modern society: http://www.toplessrobot.com/2009/09/whose_responsible_this.php


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2009)

How do I force meme?


----------



## Corto (Sep 21, 2009)

So, it's four pages of someone writing something retarded over random pictures? Hell, they don't even take the effort to find cat pictures anymore. This sucks.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 21, 2009)

Boring and forced.


----------

